# Dixie bar question



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Any tips on how to fish for bull reds around the Dixie Bar off Mobile Bay? Best time? Bait?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Fall/spring. Live croakers on the bottom. Fish the drop offs. That's all you need to know.


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Full moon in Oct always announces big bull redfish on dixie bar. Can't beat live croakers but a variety of artificials will work too (gold spoons always a standard). And sometimes close to shore is best but if your in a boat, don't be anchoring in front of the poor guys on shore...give them a hundred yards or so and good luck, it is a great fishery!


----------



## Seaquility (Nov 13, 2007)

outgoing tide is probably best, but not necessary.


----------



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

I have fished Dixie Bar with my brother-in-law many time pulling in some huge 25+ lbs bull reds. We ususally fished it on an out going tide late afternnon drifting with the current. Bait of choice live croackers. This is during the spring and summer months. Later BD


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Best bait? LADYFISH!
This one took half a huge ladyfish that was probably 8-10" long.


----------



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> Best bait? LADYFISH!
> This one took half a huge ladyfish that was probably 8-10" long.


Nice Man :thumbup:


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Bama, weighed 35lbs. I've caught some big ones, but that's my best so far.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice Bama!


----------

